# Recommended and/or suggestions for healthy sauce or additive for flavor



## discusscookingnewbie (May 29, 2022)

Hi, this question is for what I eat every day that is healthy and also taste good with what I eat or gives it flavor (Mediterranean red bean and barley recipe) I saw a nutritionist earlier this year and she basically said to have more of a variety of healthy foods that I just started adding more recently to what I eat so it's healthier. I thought I could also apply that to any healthy sauce or additive for flavor changing it up at least once a month. I prefer a sauce or additive that doesn't have any fat in it, taste good even if it's healthy fat since I already add cheese to what I eat so I don't want to overdo it the fat or have to much fat.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 29, 2022)

What exactly is the recipe you're using? Is it something like this? 

https://www.fromachefskitchen.com/mediterranean-barley-salad/

This one includes a dressing made with olive oil - which is a fat, obviously, but a healthy one - red wine vinegar, Dijon mustard, salt and pepper.

Don't be too worried about including some fat in your diet - it's necessary for absorbing fat-soluble vitamins like Vitamins A, D, E and K.

Some other sauces you could use are tahini and lemon juice, yogurt and dill, and or seasoned tomato sauce.


----------



## dcSaute (May 29, 2022)

tomato sauce - pasta, pizza, etc.
store bought is usually high in sugars and salt + preservatives.

summer when tomatoes are locally fresh, I cut them up, reduce them to semi-stewed state, freeze in quart bags.

 I used to have a large garden and had plenty of tomatoes for this; I've cut back and buy "canners" by the half bushel box at farm stands.  these are blemished tomatoes that they don't sell for 'table use pretty' - but for sauce purposes, they're perfect.


starts like

ends like

freezes like


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 29, 2022)

With red beans and barley,  you can also add sessonings such as sweet, or hot peppers, garlic, onion, Sriracha, worcestershire, honey-mustard, turmeric, chili powder.  As far as sauces go, low fat Greek yogurt with gresh herbs, adobo sauce, beef au jus, bbq sauce,  creamed baby shrimp, or clams.you can cook the rice and beans in clam juice, turket, chicken, or beggie broth.

Hope that helps

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## discusscookingnewbie (May 29, 2022)

@Got Garlic
it's this specific red bean barley recipe but without the Dejon mustard, olive oil, vinegar and vegetable broth. I stopped using olive oil because of the olive scandal and the olive oil I was using was fake. Apparently, the olive oil scandal has been going on since the 1980s but I do plan to buy real olive oil adding it into my food. link to the red bean barley recipe is here>>> https://victoriashantaretelny.com/mediterranean-red-beans-and-barley-bowl/


----------



## discusscookingnewbie (May 29, 2022)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> With red beans and barley,  you can also add sessonings such as sweet, or hot peppers, garlic, onion, Sriracha, worcestershire, honey-mustard, turmeric, chili powder.  As far as sauces go, low fat Greek yogurt with gresh herbs, adobo sauce, beef au jus, bbq sauce,  creamed baby shrimp, or clams.you can cook the rice and beans in clam juice, turket, chicken, or beggie broth.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


I already add garlic and turmeric into it


----------



## taxlady (May 29, 2022)

I have read about the fake olive oil. However, I believe it is only a problem with Italian olive oil. There is a cachet to Italian olive oil. Because of the cachet, the price is high. Often, it isn't fake olive oil, but not 100% Italian olive oil, it's often olive oil imported from other olive oil producing countries that is added to or substituted for the Italian olive oil. This often happens when it is bottled in Italy.

I just don't buy Italian olive oil. I get olive oil, mostly from Spain, but also from Greece and Portugal. I would certainly buy Tunisian olive oil.


----------



## dcSaute (May 29, 2022)

discusscookingnewbie said:


> @Got Garlic
> it's this specific red bean barley recipe but without the Dejon mustard, olive oil, vinegar and vegetable broth. I stopped using olive oil because of the olive scandal and the olive oil I was using was fake. Apparently, the olive oil scandal has been going on since the 1980s but I do plan to buy real olive oil adding it into my food. link to the red bean barley recipe is here>>> https://victoriashantaretelny.com/mediterranean-red-beans-and-barley-bowl/






well, let's first the theory of "fake"
the usual issues arising are olive oils labeled / sold as "extra virgin" - however the 'product' is not 'extra virgin' nor 'first press' nor 'cold pressed' - it's olive oil - often of sub quality - diluted with everything from used motor oil to less toxic oils.


there are raging arguments as to the  "best" olive oil produced in country "X" or "Y" or "Z"


every year there is a new crop and the 'quality' depends on  weather/etc.


go forth and taste the offerings - your tongue does not lie.....
you like, you don't like, it's pretty simple....


----------



## discusscookingnewbie (Dec 11, 2022)

@GotGarlic or anyone else who knows

when you said yogurt and dill, what type of yogurt do you mean? How much yogurt per three meals do I use? How much dill do I use per three meals?


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 11, 2022)

discusscookingnewbie said:


> @GotGarlic or anyone else who knows
> 
> when you said yogurt and dill, what type of yogurt do you mean? How much yogurt per three meals do I use? How much dill do I use per three meals?


This depends on your taste and what else you're eating with it. I use plain Greek yogurt, although I usually make tzatziki rather than just a yogurt and dill sauce. Maybe start with 1/4 cup yogurt and a couple teaspoons of dill and salt to taste. Adjust to your taste.


----------



## discusscookingnewbie (Dec 24, 2022)

GotGarlic said:


> This depends on your taste and what else you're eating with it. I use plain Greek yogurt, although I usually make tzatziki rather than just a yogurt and dill sauce. Maybe start with 1/4 cup yogurt and a couple teaspoons of dill and salt to taste. Adjust to your taste.


Hi and @anyone else who knows. how much tzatziki do you use with that? I tried the yogurt and dill with salt. I thought it tasted ok, I liked it, its defenently eatable for me. how much for one meal or one bowl? I eat three times a day, breakfast, launch and dinner.


----------

